# My countdown has begun.....



## old medic (Apr 9, 2021)

I joined here 2 years ago mostly due to hunting retirement information, and after a lot of info and figuring... and the time has come.
I will be calling it quits following my Dec 16th night shift....
We work a rotating 28 day schedule, and when I walked out the door this morning.... I have 9 more rotations to go.
Or 8 months and 7 days.... not that I'm counting... But 35 years is enough for me.

I have let management know of my plans, but cant apply for retirement unit Sept.... 
and they are already trying to get me to change my mind....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

You've earned your retirement. I bet you're already making fun plans!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 9, 2021)

Retirement is Great...so long as you have prepared for it....financially, etc.  I was originally planning on working until age 62, then the company announced an early retirement option when I was a bit past 60.  With their cash buyout offer, it made little sense to continue working, so I jumped on the offer, and haven't looked back.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Great news, medic! You will love it.
The big multi-national corporation I worked for was dangling an early retirement bonus that kept being pushed further and further out when I decided to walk away. Took all my accrued vacation time, shook the boss's hand and disappeared out the gate never looking back. YAY.


----------



## funsearcher! (Apr 9, 2021)

Before I announced it, I had saved up Social Security checks and purchased a new car, paid off my credit cards, and had the medical and dental work done while I still had the employer's insurance.  Planning ahead made me feel more ready when I actually got down to the final paperwork.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2021)

I retired June 2008, but only worked half days, for the Month of May,to collect all my benefits such as vacation/sick time. When I retired June first all I was owed was .04 hour.


----------



## Knight (Apr 9, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Retirement is Great...so long as you have prepared for it....financially, etc.  I was originally planning on working until age 62, then the company announced an early retirement option when I was a bit past 60.  With their cash buyout offer, it made little sense to continue working, so I jumped on the offer, and haven't looked back.


Similar for us. We had 55 as the target but the company offer for pension & other  at age 54 made retiring then a no brainer. 26 years ago & never looked back. 

Key is good planning & knowing  more than one costly item will pop up during however long you survive. 

Financial is one aspect health is another key that takes planning. assessing overweight, poor eating habits, no exercise all need to be part of how to plan for longevity


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 9, 2021)

Hopefully the time will pass quickly for you. This gives you time to tweak your retirement plans and decide what fun things you'll be doing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2021)

Best wishes for your retirement when it happens.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2021)

Enjoy your retirement, hopefully you still have many happy years ahead.


----------



## old medic (Apr 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I bet you're already making fun plans!


We have already been DOING fun things... My schedule give me a week off every month anyway, can take 4 days off and make it 2 weeks...
We plan our trips around those times. Heading to Ohio for a week of camping in June
Ill be 58 in may, The DW has 7 more years yet and be 60, but already qualifies for early retirement with the state.
Got several big projects here... getting the house done is the 1st priority.... We are doing good on making our place about self reliant food wise.
Then restoring our Sailboat is next, Been sitting nearly 20 years. Of course have several old Harleys to restore. 
We are blessed with good health, in decent shape both physically and financially, Well rounds a shape and have a little money saved...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

I finally took early retirement at 62 three years ago....I was exhausted after 47 years of working, and my body was paying the price,..I've been poorly with one thing or another ever since I retired, not sure whether I left it too late to retire and everything caught  up with me , or it's because I have more time to notice these aches and pains...anyway I don't miss getting up early one bit..

Next weekend I become officially old enough for a state pension..I'm excited about that..the pension not the age...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 10, 2021)

Congratulations on your upcoming retirement and a job well done.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 10, 2021)

I took early retirement 10 yrs ago after 27 yrs working part time as a pharmacy assistant in a local hospital..The last 2 yrs I forced myself to come to work with a job I once enjoyed,I was burned out,my body was telling me'enough already'
Good luck when you retire you will enjoy your 'new life',staying busy is the most important thing.
I keep a 'retirement journal' though I don't write in it every day,its interesting to read what I wrote after a couple months of being retired


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 10, 2021)

I loved my work and was a workaholic in the eyes of most of my coworkers but the time to walk away and live the retirement I worked for opened the door and I quietly exited through it. It has been 5 1/2years since that day.


----------



## Jules (Apr 10, 2021)

Seems like you’ve planned well.  Don’t let them convince you to just postpone it for a little while.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2021)

Best of luck to you


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Next weekend I become officially old enough for a state pension....


I read that as "state prison" . . . !!!
(I love my goofy brain)


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 10, 2021)

Great news!  Flattering that they're trying to talk you into staying, but don't fall for it.   Pursue your dreams!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 10, 2021)

old medic said:


> We have already been DOING fun things... My schedule give me a week off every month anyway, can take 4 days off and make it 2 weeks...
> We plan our trips around those times. Heading to Ohio for a week of camping in June
> Ill be 58 in may, The DW has 7 more years yet and be 60, but already qualifies for early retirement with the state.
> Got several big projects here... getting the house done is the 1st priority.... We are doing good on making our place about self reliant food wise.
> ...


OMGoodness Old Medic. From your screen name I thought you may be older than me or at least my age (74) but you're still a "baby"!   I can see by this post that you will not be bored, sitting in a rocking chair waiting for life to happen. That's great. I was able to retire at 50 (1 month before turning 51) after more than 25 years of service but my pension payments were reduced by 12% (they paid me as if I was already 51). Does your state's early retirement eligibility start at 50 or 52?


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 10, 2021)

old medic said:


> I will be calling it quits following my Dec 16th night shift....
> We work a rotating 28 day schedule, and when I walked out the door this morning.... I have 9 more rotations to go.
> Or 8 months and 7 days.... not that I'm counting


Congratulations on the upcoming event.  I didn't realize how far along 2021 we were already, you counting down only 9 rotations to December makes the year seem to be going fast!


----------



## old medic (Apr 10, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMGoodness Old Medic. From your screen name I thought you may be older than me or at least my age (74) but you're still a "baby"!





OneEyedDiva said:


> Does your state's early retirement eligibility start at 50 or 52?



Yup Im just a youngin... And the wife is even more a baby...only 52.. I'm a cradle robber.
The early retirement age starts at 50 depending  on years of service, and department you worked.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Great to hear.  Get ready for a bit of culture shock the first time you do not have to go in, and realize it is not "just a vacation".*


----------



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2021)

Congratulations. 
The time will fly by. 
My husband just retired. He also could have retired at 50 but was going to stay later. ( 2 years more ) but didn’t.

Hope it’s everything you imagined it would be. 
Do you have any plans?
Any projects you are thinking of doing?
A move maybe?


----------



## old medic (Apr 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Congratulations.


THANKS


Keesha said:


> Any projects you are thinking of doing?
> A move maybe?


Actually we sold our home of 25 years and moved 3 and a half years ago.
After paying everything off, and buying  2 old homes side by side we still had 60K left in the bank.
That has helped in being able to retire... The adventure has been living in a Camper while 
totaly gutting and rebuilding the house.


----------



## Dana (Apr 11, 2021)

Have a great retirement Old Medic...now the real work begins


----------



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2021)

old medic said:


> THANKS
> 
> Actually we sold our home of 25 years and moved 3 and a half years ago.
> After paying everything off, and buying  2 old homes side by side we still had 60K left in the bank.
> ...


You’re welcome. You did good. 
We did the same thing. Sold our house of almost 25 years and bought a house for less than 1/2 what ours was worth. Paid off all our debts and now we have a nice nest egg for retirement with a good retirement plan (pension)
This helped my guy retire when he did.

Do you have a bridge pension plan?
Are you planning on keeping two homes or selling one of them?
Are you ready for being blissfully together 24/7? 
And are you renovating both houses?
I’m the cradle robber in our family.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2021)

@old medic ...Retirement is the RIGHT lane for YOU!


----------



## old medic (Apr 11, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> @old medic ...Retirement is the RIGHT lane for YOU!


More like Interstate 58... LOL


----------



## old medic (Apr 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Do you have a bridge pension plan?


We have something similar available but no way I'm going that route. 


Keesha said:


> Are you planning on keeping two homes or selling one of them?


My brother has lived in the old place over 15 years... We moved in it back in 86 and my family has rented till we bought it.
The newer house was built by the brother in the 70s, and cut 3/4 acres off.... but its sat abandoned for about 10 years
We have now put the properties back together as one, trying to establish a self sufficient homestead. 


Keesha said:


> Are you ready for being blissfully together 24/7?
> yup
> I’m the cradle robber in our family.


fun aint it


----------



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2021)

old medic said:


> We have something similar available but no way I'm going that route.
> 
> My brother has lived in the old place over 15 years... We moved in it back in 86 and my family has rented till we bought it.
> The newer house was built by the brother in the 70s, and cut 3/4 acres off.... but its sat abandoned for about 10 years
> ...


It sounds like you’ve thought this through well. 
It must be nice being able to work on property thats been in the family. Restoring that should make a great project to keep you both busy. 
Yes it is VERY fun indeed. The fun is only just starting.

I wish you the best in your retirement.


----------

